# There are wasps nesting in my wall!



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

:censor: Cheeky buggers! I had 4 fly into my room last night, not happy!
I can hear them in the wall just before they come in!

It costs around £50 to get the exterminators out, is there any way that we can block off the nest ourselves? We'll be trying to get the exterminators out next week but, what can we do in the meantime?

: victory:


----------



## Spiderstock

Name each and every one. That way they become pets not pest


----------



## MrJsk

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> :censor: Cheeky buggers! I had 4 fly into my room last night, not happy!
> I can hear them in the wall just before they come in!
> 
> It costs around £50 to get the exterminators out, is there any way that we can block off the nest ourselves? We'll be trying to get the exterminators out next week but, what can we do in the meantime?
> 
> : victory:


Just keep the RAID (fly killer) close by! Im not one for killing ANY animal but if you have a dog or small children in the home you don't want either of them to get stung!


----------



## Naturally Wild

save the wasps! wasps are cool, wasps needs friends!


----------



## Janine00

Super soaker water pistol type thingy..... boiling water... bleach.... stop off all holes except one you are firing water cannon into, wait till you hear little blighters, squeeze trigger to cause a riptide and then block off last hole.

If you still see little cross blighters coming towards you - leggit as fast as possible to mum's and hide out until exterminators get there!! :lol2:


----------



## henry415

There's hardly any wasps around this year. I know it sounds funny, but think yourself lucky....: victory:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

henry415 said:


> There's hardly any wasps around this year. I know it sounds funny, but think yourself lucky....: victory:


I must have all of the south-east's wasps in my wall cavity then :devil:

I've had 6 in my room over the past few days, when we went outside and looked up, there where loads of them, at least 100 in a matter of minutes, going in and out ><


----------



## StaneyWid

Years ago was one in my grans loft!

Attacked it with a power washer

Didnt work/Made a bit off mess

Wierdly nest then tripedin size n spread into combs(Dunno if was some sort of defence mechanism to expand) Gremlin Wasps!

But yeah

Dont use a karcher power washer :2thumb:


----------



## StaneyWid

Drill a 1mm hole in wall n steam them to death with a kettle n a bit craftmanship :lol2:

Do it in 2 min segments so no ti knacker ur wall fluctuation of temps etc should Ko them

Or best bet poison! Again drill tiny hole so they cant get thru n get you as there clever little beasties when it comes to defence :bash:


----------



## sarahc

they only usually stay one season.If you can limp through til the end of September they will be gone.We had a nest in the porch we left them,no one got stung and we've never had another lot move in.


----------



## Graham

We get them most years and normally just leave them alone, I've only ever had to destroy two nests that were unfortunately built so close to doorways that they got disturbed every time someone went in or out.

Wasps kill loads of other pests which can be far more annoying and destructive than they are.


----------



## selina20

Wasps are amazing critters. We used to leave them to it then take the nest down when they went. If you cut the nest in half believe me you will realize what incredible critters they really are.


----------



## Graham

selina20 said:


> Wasps are amazing critters. We used to leave them to it then take the nest down when they went. If you cut the nest in half believe me you will realize what incredible critters they really are.


I did that years ago with one that I removed from my mum's garage at the end of the season, I coated it with varnish first to strengthen it, very carefully cut it in two, then mounted the better half on a sheet of glass and put the whole thing in an old display case I had at work. It's at my niece's old primary school now, they were very pleased to be given it.


----------



## selina20

Graham said:


> I did that years ago with one that I removed from my mum's garage at the end of the season, I coated it with varnish first to strengthen it, very carefully cut it in two, then mounted the better half on a sheet of glass and put the whole thing in an old display case I had at work. It's at my niece's old primary school now, they were very pleased to be given it.


They are amazing structures and kind of put our best architecture to shame lmao


----------



## MCEE

What I was going to suggest involves paraffin and a lighted match. However, as it is in your wall cavity I do not think that would be a good idea, after all.


----------



## n3crophile

i took out a swarm of these bastads with a henry hoover when my house was infested with them.


----------

